# سؤال : هل زمن الطيران يختلف ؟؟



## محمد ليث خليل (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم


اذا قامت طائرة برحلة بين مدينتين من الشرق نحو الغرب

ثم رجعت بنفس مسارها الى المدينة الاولى من الغرب الى الشرق

فهل ان زمن الطيران سيختلف في الحالتين ؟ وهل دوران الكرة الأرضية حول نفسها يؤثر على زمن الطيران ؟

سؤال للاخوة الأعضاء وأنتظر منكم الجواب



تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mostafa abd elm (22 أبريل 2011)

اذا انتقلنا من الشرق الى الغرب فى نفس اتجاه حركة دوران الارض بسرعة دوران الارض حول محورها بين نقطتين ثابتتين فى الفراغ فاننا سنصل اليها فى وقت محدد فى حين ان الناظر الي الطائرة من على الارض سيظن انها ثابتة بالنسبة للارض وهذا لان مجموع السرعة النسبية لكل من سرعتى الطائرة والارض يساوى صفر 
بالنسبة لمن يقف على الارض او الطائرة اما فى حالة اذا سارت الطائرة فى عكس اتجاه دوران الارض فهذا يعنى ان السرعة النسبية للطائرة بالنسبة للناظر على الارض تساوى مجموع سرعتى الارض والطائرة وبهذا يقل زمن الوصول بين مدينتين اذا سارت الطائرة فى عكس اتجاه دوران الارض هذا والله اعلم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 أبريل 2011)

مش فاهم ازاي يامصطفى


----------



## جاسر (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

عندما تُسافر من جدة إلى دبي تستغرق الرحلة: ساعتان و 30 دقيقة.
عندما تسافر من دبي إلى جدة تستغرق الرحلة: ساعتان و 55دقيقة.

الفرق 25 دقيقة !

في الرحلة الأولى تطير الطائرة نحو دبي ، ودبي كذلك تقترب من الطائرة بسبب دوران الأرض.
في الرحلة الثاني تطير الطائرة نحو جدة ، ولكن جده هذه المرة تبتعد من الطائرة بسبب دوران الأرض كذلك.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 أبريل 2011)

أهلا بك مشرفنا الكريم في قسمنا وشكراً على مرورك الثاقب ومساعدتك إياي على فهم المعلومة وأرجو من الله أن يزيدك من علمه


----------



## م المصري (25 أبريل 2011)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> 
> عندما تُسافر من جدة إلى دبي تستغرق الرحلة: ساعتان و 30 دقيقة.
> عندما تسافر من دبي إلى جدة تستغرق الرحلة: ساعتان و 55دقيقة.
> ...



اجابه مفصله .... مختصره .... بديعه

شكرا مهندسنا الكبير


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أبريل 2011)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> 
> عندما تُسافر من جدة إلى دبي تستغرق الرحلة: ساعتان و 30 دقيقة.
> عندما تسافر من دبي إلى جدة تستغرق الرحلة: ساعتان و 55دقيقة.
> ...


معذرة، ولكن هذا ليس بتفسير!!
فمن المفترض أنه في حالة الحركة من الغرب إلى الشرق، فإننا نتحرك في نفس اتجاه حركة الأرض، بينما في حالة الحركة من الشرق إلى الغرب فإننا نتحرك عكس اتجاه حركة الأرض
وبالتالي، وفقا لهذا التفسير كان من المفترض أن تكون المدة الزمنية من دبي إلى جدة أقل من المدة الزمنية من جدة إلى دبي، بينما العكس هو الصحيح

فهل يوجد تفسير آخر؟


----------



## جاسر (28 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

حياكم الله إخواني وبياكم ، لي مدة لم أتداخل ولم اشارك ويبدو أنني فقدت اللياقة 

ما كتبته تفسير ولكنه تفسير خاطئ ، يستحق أن يُضرب به عرض الحائط ، والله يغفر لي ولعلكم تعذروني ..

المسالة ربما تحتاج بحث أكثر ولكنني سأتوقع تفسيراً آخر ، فأقول:

تأثير الرياح له دور كبير في محصلة السرعة الأرضية ground speed ، ولعلكم لاحظتم في بعض الخطوط يعرضون في الشاشات بعض المعلومات عن الرحلة من بينها سرعة الرياح wind speed
إذا كانت سرعة الرياح خلفيه فإنها تضاف لسرعة الطائرة وبالتالي تكون السرعة الأرضية أكبر ، وإذا كانت هذه سرعة الرياح أمامية فستكون السرعة الأرضية اقل.

بحثت عن صور توضيحية فوجدت هذه الصورة اللطيفة:







وهي توضح تأثير الرياح الخليفة وكأنها تدفع الطائرة بسرعة تضاف لسرعتها الأصلية ، وبالتالي زمن أقل.

وهذه صور أوضح:












وهذه الصور توضح أكثر:












فإن أصبت فمن توفيق الله وان أخطأت فمن نفسي وذاك اللعين


تحايااي


----------



## d_a_w_i (24 مايو 2011)

مهندس جاسر إجابتك سليمة بالفعل لا غبار عليها وتم عرضها بإسلوب راقى ومبسط قلما نراه 

تقبل تحياتى بارك الله فيك


----------



## سالم الطيار (12 يونيو 2011)

للطائره سرعه مؤشره وسرعه حقيقيه وسرعه ارضيه ففي حسابات الطيران تحسب السرعه الارضيههgroundspeed فحسابات الطيرا تكون على هذه السرعه ولايكون اي فرق في الوقت


----------



## سالم الطيار (12 يونيو 2011)

اما بالنسبه للاخ الذي ادخل الرياح فالرياح لها تاثير في صرفيات الوقود فاذا الرياح عكس اتجاهك تزداد صرفيات الوقود واذا معك يعني من خلفك فتقل صرفيات الوقود لان انت تطير بسرعه ثابته


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يونيو 2011)

أخ سالم، كلامك جميل، ولكنه يتعارض مع الواقع الذي نراه بأنفسنا
فزمن الطيران لنفس المسافة من الشرق للغرب يكون أكبر من زمن الطيرات لنفس المسافة من الغرب للشرق
هذا ما لمسته بنفسي
لا أعرف ما مدى معلوماتك عن زمن الطيران، ولكن لو كنت لا تعلم يمكنك الدخول على موقع أي شركة طيران، وطالع الجدول الزمني للرحلات، وانظر إلى أي رحلة طويلة من الشرق للغرب (مثلا من بكين للقاهرة) ما زمنها، ثم انظر لنفس الرحلة في الاتجاه العكسي (مثلا من القاهرة إلى بكين) ستجد أن زمن الرحلة يختلف اختلافا ملحوظا
وهذا هو ما نبحث له عن تفسير
أما القول بأن السرعة الأرضية ثابتة وبالتالي الزمن ثابت، فهذا كلام جميل ولكنه ليس له وجود على أرض الواقع


----------



## حلمي كبـــير (17 يونيو 2011)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــكووريـــــــــــن


----------



## مكنيكي طيران (26 يونيو 2011)

اخواني اذا كان السؤال من ناحية علمية ف اجوبت الشباب هي المطلوبة لكن اذا كان السؤال من ناحية عملية بالطيران ف سبب اختلاف الوقت ب الذهاب و الاياب بكون سببو انو هناك مسارات للطائرات الطيار ما بياخذ طريق مختصر او خط مستقيم في خطوط للطيران ملزم فيها وهاد السبب باختلاف الوقت


----------



## zamalkawi (28 يونيو 2011)

مكنيكي طيران قال:


> اخواني اذا كان السؤال من ناحية علمية ف اجوبت الشباب هي المطلوبة لكن اذا كان السؤال من ناحية عملية بالطيران ف سبب اختلاف الوقت ب الذهاب و الاياب بكون سببو انو هناك مسارات للطائرات الطيار ما بياخذ طريق مختصر او خط مستقيم في خطوط للطيران ملزم فيها وهاد السبب باختلاف الوقت


ولكن يا أخ مكنيكي، هذه الملحوظة موجودة في كل المسارات من الشرق للغرب والعكس


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (11 يوليو 2011)

زمن الطيران يختلف بسبب دوران الارض 
والسبب الثاني هو الارتفاع عن مستوى سطح البحر فالارتفاع النموذجي 10500 متر و الزيادة و النقصان في الارتفاع تتبع طبيعة الارض و التضاريس في تلك المنطقة
و هنالك سبب ثانوي هو الظروف الجوية الذي تؤثر على الدفع للمحركات و خاصة المروحية (المنقرظة حاليا)
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## محمد ليث خليل (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام على هذه الملاحظات اللطيفة والقيمة
يبدو لي من خلال الملاحظات أن الزمن يختلف والدليل الأقوى هو فرق الزمن في رحلة الطيران بين مدينتين ذهابا وايابا
ولكن نحن كمهندسين نريد أدلة علمية بحتة لكي نقتنع
فهل هناك من دليل علمي؟


----------



## khenm (13 سبتمبر 2011)

من وجهه نظري ان الكرة الأرضية تدور من الغرب الى الشرق والشمس تأتي من الشرق

إذا وانت ماشي بالطيارة الأرض ماشية لك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 أكتوبر 2011)

لو طارت الطائرة فوق الرياض ثم ظلت واقفة في مكانها 24 ساعة والأرض تدور من تحتها حسب كلامكم وبالتالي ستدور الطائرة الثابتة حول الأرض دورة كاملة!!!!!
ولكن هذا في الواقع لن يحدث


----------

